# Ponies?



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, I couldnt find a thread about this, though I'm sure there is one (so please delete if its multiple) as I'm sure *everyyyy* noob has asked  so here it is: what's with the ponies? they cute and pretty and all but........ moo


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2011)

They're magical.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my Cutie mark.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler



PONIES!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 24, 2011)

Fluttershy is the best pony of them all.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd rather cows than ponies.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Fluttershy is the best pony of them all.


 
YOU KNOW WHAT?
THAT...is true.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 24, 2011)

They are 20% cooler than humans and can solve any cube in ten seconds flat.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2011)

There's another season starting in mid-September!

Basically it's just a show (and associated community) that a bunch of forum members enjoy. Nothing more special than that.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> They're magical.



oh well yeah there *is* that!!!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm still waiting for my Cutie mark.


<giving cutie mark to Pheonix Death!!!>


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I'd rather cows than ponies.



!!!!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> There's another season starting in mid-September!
> 
> Basically it's just a show (and associated community) that a bunch of forum members enjoy. Nothing more special than that.


 
hehe nice! what show? I'm sooooooooo out of the loop


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29866-Are-you-a-Brony 
don't ask :fp jks


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 24, 2011)

Stay thirsty, my friends...


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 24, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Stay thirsty, my friends...


 
win. no more said.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29866-Are-you-a-Brony
> don't ask :fp jks



ok, I def have to say that is the BEST thread ever and I think I have to hold it close to my heart at all times! My adoration for this forum and community just went up by at least 50% (I"m seriious!)  hug all!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to watch Thundercats all the time btw um oh I think care bears too but I really shouldnt' admit that..... that was a looong time ago and I needed the money.... <cough>


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you make your avatar a pony?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 24, 2011)

You gotta believe... Fluttershy will make your heart drop.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 24, 2011)

Stewie 

'nuff said


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2011)

I need an Alot of pony/ponies


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

Ponies are amazing. People that enjoy them are usually 20% cooler and can solve the cube in 10 seconds flat!

Rainbow Dash is the best!


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Ponies are amazing. People that enjoy them are usually 20% cooler and can solve the cube in 10 seconds flat!
> 
> Rainbow Dash is the best!


 
I am going to call you a pony*** on the bus tomorrow.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 25, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Fluttershy is the best pony of them all.


 
Bro-hoof


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

The ponies from that whatever-it's-called cartoon look like ducks.







QUACK.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The ponies from that whatever-it's-called cartoon look like ducks.
> 
> 
> QUACK.


 Some of them even manage to look like swans.


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pwnies are special best friends, you can talk to them and ride them.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 25, 2011)

Derpy hooves is best pony.
And here is a forum type thing where no one cares about racism or swearing or improper English: http://dft.ba/-Sj5


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread is like that one on UPSB


----------

